# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Ball Python Morphology >  Paradox

## JLC

A morph is called "paradox" when patches of "normal" or otherwise unexpected colors show up.  The most common example of paradox we see is in albinos, but this gallery will show you that they can appear in many different ways.  One or two lines of morphs have been shown to throw paradox offspring somewhat reliably, but so far as I know at this time, it is mostly a random occurrence that has not been proven predictably genetic. 


Lesser - m00kfu


Lesser - m00kfu


Lesser - m00kfu


Lesser - m00kfu


Ivory - Ben Siegel


Ivory - Ben Siegel

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Ben Siegel Reptiles, Inc
Metal Monkey Exotics

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),trevor88 (10-07-2015),WintersSerpentine (09-06-2016),Zoomama1 (07-09-2014)

----------

